# Welcoming New Members To The Tamworth & New England Brewers



## stephenkentucky (21/9/06)

A big welcome to all brewers in the Tamworth & New England area. We are a new club just finding our feet most of us have met through the local brew shop at Tamworth mitre 10. at first we were jus a mailing list but as we have started to meet each other. the club has jsut started to evolve. if you would like to become involved please PM me or reply to this post and I will put you on the mailing list.

check out the website:

http://web.mac.com/stephenkentucky/iWeb/brewers/home.html

regards to all

Stephen Kentucky


----------



## Pumpy (21/9/06)

I thought there was only the 'Bulls head brewery' in Tamworth .

A Great brewer and not only the owner 'Tamworth Flyer' Greyhound which has run so fast it has actuallly worn its legs down to little stumps , and now is a bit height challenged .

He also owns the Ugliest cat in the world boy it is Ugly .


Pumpy


----------



## stephenkentucky (22/9/06)

To be honest PumpyI thought I was the only brewer in the area until, i discovered that the Tamworth hardware store (M10) had a brew section. When i went there they said that there were a number of local brewers. so i decided to give the idea of a club a go, most of those interested are all extract brewers but as happens with these things some are already asking about AG. Very early days though we are still; just a mailing list waiting for our first meeting. but it should be interesting to see what a bunch of hayseed hillbilly scroggins can brew ( the secret is in the manure adjuncts) 

As for bulls heads ugly cat. you are obviosly not drinking enough as I find that even as little as 15 schooners can make any pussy atractive!


----------



## Tony (22/9/06)

Well the buls head brewery now resides in the hunter valley.

Its out of service till i can get a house to live in

and as for that cat....... yeah its ugly...... a face only its mother could love 

If i was still up there i would have held an AG demo with the rig but im not going through the dismantle, reassemble thing again. Its a big job.

There is a huge comunity of brewers in tamworth and surounding regions....... i do believe the last "little" home brew comp they held had over 120 entries when they were expecting about 20 bottles to turn up.

They had to extend the judging over 2 days.

should be even bigger with a club running id say.

cheers


----------



## stephenkentucky (24/9/06)

Discount for Club members, 

Mitre 10 at tamworth is giving a discount to club members of 5% for purchases under $100 and 10 % for purchases over $100. 

Yesterday I bought a few things which came to over $100 including a 25Kg sack of JW Pilsner grain it was $53 persack with the discount it was only $47 that is the cheapest I have ever bought a sack for. so it is a good deal.

My new 60litre boiler is due to arrive from ESB this week, cant wait to brew again.

Steve


----------



## Pumpy (24/9/06)

stephenkentucky said:


> To be honest PumpyI thought I was the only brewer in the area until, i discovered that the Tamworth hardware store (M10) had a brew section. When i went there they said that there were a number of local brewers. so i decided to give the idea of a club a go, most of those interested are all extract brewers but as happens with these things some are already asking about AG. Very early days though we are still; just a mailing list waiting for our first meeting. but it should be interesting to see what a bunch of hayseed hillbilly scroggins can brew ( the secret is in the manure adjuncts)
> 
> As for bulls heads ugly cat. you are obviosly not drinking enough as I find that even as little as 15 schooners can make any pussy atractive!




Well done Stephen Tamworth is a great place and I think it was called the 'Tamworth hotel' opposite the Railway station really goes off on a Friday night.


Pumpy


----------



## Hubby (24/9/06)

Excellent work Stephen K! 

Our attempt to do the same down this was has stalled for the time being, although brewing goes on and we have a local show coming up in early 2007 (with homebrew entries).

I wish you all the very best! I'll find out if my relllies up your way are into HB (so I can send them your way).


----------



## The Scientist (24/9/06)

Well now that Tamworth has a brewers club, there's no reason for me to ever move again. 

Just over a year ago now there was a Homebrew shop in town, but they had some problems and had to sell up. It was down near the Joe Maguires Pub and it wasn't till they closed down that I found Mitre 10 was more than a hardware store. Tools and beer, best of both worlds :beer: The best thing about them is they order what ever you want and absorb the freight charges, while also giving you a club discount. You can't ask for more than that :beerbang: 

I am keen as, to help out where possible and to get this club off to a strong start. I think Tamworth has a massive brewing population, but just hasn't had a chance to get together. So I commend you Stephen K for getting this on it's way.

Keep me posted.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## stephenkentucky (24/9/06)

Monsier le Scientist 
I sure could use some help, mostly advice and guidance. I am getting together a mailing list of members and potential members, if you know any one you think would like to join us get their details to me . I will drop them an email and put them on the mailing list. As soon as we think we have enough we will organise a get together at either one of the Tamworth pubs or at Bendemeer to work out how we want to run this thing and organise meetings and events. Mitre 10 have been kind enough to offer the use of their upstairs area as a meeting place, 
Regards
Steve


----------



## The Scientist (24/9/06)

Sound like a plan,

I've only been living in Tamworth for just over a year now, so my own circle of brewing compatriots is little to none. Other than Tony of the 'Bulls Head Brewery', who is headed for greener pastures, I haven't really met anyone. Lots of people that like to drink it around these parts though <_< 

This is not to say that theyre not out there though. As Tony said previously the Mitre10 brewers comp had a heap of entrants. So if it doesn't break any confidentiality laws, the list of entrants to the comp might be a good place to start looking for members.

Also in town, behind the Golden Guitar there is a MicroBrewery (don't get too excited) it's closed to the public now (I think) but I recall the local SSS restaurant 'Stetsons' purveying beer from it. Check it out I even found the link: http://www.sssbbq.com.au/ironbark_brewery_tamworth.htm
So if we could find out who runs it, that could open some doors for us too.

Tony, I recall you saying you had a couple of mates that brewed up here, dob them in if you think they might be keen.

I head up to Uralla from time to time as well as family travling to and fro weekly, so don't feel that you have to come to Tamworth every time you need brewing supplies. If you ever need anything just just give me a yell and I'll send it up to you.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## stephenkentucky (25/9/06)

G,Day TS
checked out the Ironbark brewery site, looks good! Might be able to meet there for a brew soon. I Know that Rosemary Bryant at mitre 10has been collecting names, email adressess and phone numbers for every brewing client that walks through the door. So hopefully we will soon have a clear picture of the brewing community. I will get her to email me the contacts and get our mailing list in shape this week. In the mean time if you get a chance have a look at the website and tell me what you think. I would appreciate some photos of you brewing equipment, drinking shots etc also please feel free to email anything you want stories anecdotes, anything to include. If you are talking to Tony let him know that the Hunter isnt another planet, He is still welcome to be a member. The hand of friendship reaches a very long way, and he sounds like he has a lot of brewing experience to share.

Cheers mate

http://web.mac.com/stephenkentucky/iWeb/brewers/home.html


----------



## The Scientist (25/9/06)

stephenkentucky said:


> I would appreciate some photos of you brewing equipment, drinking shots etc also please feel free to email anything you want stories anecdotes, anything to include.



No worries just go to the gallery section of the forum and you can find photos of some of my brewing projects: 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...um&album=78

Cheers

TS


----------



## Tony (23/12/06)

Hey guys

God i wish this had of happened years ago, i would have been in for it big time.

I was thinking of starting up something myself but was very unsure of the numbers in the area.

I knew there were only a handfull of AG brewers in the area but kit brewers watching an AG beer being made tend to start to think there is something better. Especially when they smell the fresh hops go in the kettle while sipping on a great AG beer.

It doesnt take long and they will have a go.

anyone half keen always will.

As you know i have moved to the hunter valley. Not to get away from tamworth but for work and family reasons.

I started brewing beer in tamworth, built my home brewery there and will always have a place in my heart for the town

I cant see myself getting to any meetings but i would be proud to become a mender of the club.

I have a couple of ideas too.......... knowing the area and the miter 10 shops situation.

Why not print out some fliers. a single page thing with some pictures, info etc about the club and what you have planned. If you can get people to contact you, you will have more chance of them sticking around and participating than if you contact them.

ask the folks at miter 10 to give a flier to every home brew customer and see what comes of it.

Maybe ask them to advertise a home brew discussion night where brewers in the area can get to gether, meet and talk beer and how they make it. this will lead to interest in a club and promote sales for the store.

if you get up and running a 2 monthly news letter could be done (with miter 10 sponsorship of course) with articles, recipes, tips and stories from members of brewing sucesses, faliers and technical info.

this is all the stuff i had in my head when i was thinking of doing what you have started stephen. I know its all easier said than done but a club is only as strong as its members want it to be and if its ment to last it will.

Country people are more ..........whats the word........ not determined, resillient, commited. its all of them. they are all of them and if you go about it the right way i recon it may work.

PM me if you want to chat some more about it 

cheers

tony


----------



## waltz (7/2/07)

Hi! everybody, I live in Tamworth and have been brewing for about six months. At this stage I use the wort in the tin system. I have been experimenting with different formulas and so far have had some really good results. I definitely would be interested in joining your club, so when things are about to get going let me know.Thanks Mike :beer:


----------



## Tony (7/2/07)

I havent seen or heard from Stephen or TS

I believe TS is overseas with work.

Try asking at miter 10 for his contact details.

cheerrs


----------



## tcraig20 (7/10/07)

Hey there blokes,

This seems as good a place as any to post this. 

Just got back from a trip Tamworth, thought I'd stick my head in at Mitre 10 to see what they had. Seems they've shut up shop. Anyone know what's going on there?


----------



## slowlearner (29/2/08)

Hi all.
being new to this caper, I've been a very naughty boy and been shopping at BIG W and COLES for my gear, basic as it is.
yes, M10 have goooone. Got a feeling they'll be back one of these years, did see something to do with a m10 development a while ago at work......
Heard on the local radio that the KOOTINGAL hardware has a home brew section up and running.
Kooty is only 20 odd minutes from town, just keep an ear out for the banjoes playing in the hills.......
One of the guys that's served me mentioned they are looking at getting some sort of club together and maybe doing a saturday brewing meeting out there, so people can throw around ideas and socialize.
I've found them more than happy to help newbies like myself, which is always fan-bloody-tastic.


----------



## tcraig20 (5/3/08)

slowlearner said:


> Hi all.
> being new to this caper, I've been a very naughty boy and been shopping at BIG W and COLES for my gear, basic as it is.
> yes, M10 have goooone. Got a feeling they'll be back one of these years, did see something to do with a m10 development a while ago at work......
> Heard on the local radio that the KOOTINGAL hardware has a home brew section up and running.
> ...



lol, yeah, Kootingal is an odd little place. Might have to duck in there next time we go through. We're down there regularly enough, my old lady's parents live out at Moore Creek. 

I dont know if we'll see Mitre 10 back, I think Bunnings just drove them out of business. 

BTW, welcome to the board and HBing. Both are a bloody nasty habit


----------



## Cracka (6/3/08)

slowlearner said:


> Hi all.
> being new to this caper, I've been a very naughty boy and been shopping at BIG W and COLES for my gear, basic as it is.
> yes, M10 have goooone. Got a feeling they'll be back one of these years, did see something to do with a m10 development a while ago at work......
> Heard on the local radio that the KOOTINGAL hardware has a home brew section up and running.
> ...




Howdy Slowlearner,

I'm here in Inverell, but sometimes venture to Tamworth. I must call in next time.

Just in the matter of interest, I will be conducting a home brew night at Mitre 10 on the 17th. St paddys day. 6:00pm start.

We are looking at getting a club started as well :beer: 

Also JamesCraig, whats has happened to your home brew shop in Armidale. Looks to have closed down?


----------



## tcraig20 (6/3/08)

Cracka said:


> Also JamesCraig, whats has happened to your home brew shop in Armidale. Looks to have closed down?



Its still on the go, at least when I went in there a few weeks ago anyway. They've moved though. They're about a block further up Mann st now.


----------



## wyatt_girth (6/3/08)

JamesCraig said:


> lol, yeah, Kootingal is an odd little place. Might have to duck in there next time we go through. We're down there regularly enough, my old lady's parents live out at Moore Creek.
> 
> I dont know if we'll see Mitre 10 back, I think Bunnings just drove them out of business.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the board and HBing. Both are a bloody nasty habit



Heya,
Sorry to stick my two bobs worth in but I used to live in Kooty and a few other places around that area- Tamworth, Dungowan. I'm not certain but last I heard one of my dad's mates had the hardware shop in Kooty. Good bloke. Doesn't mind a beer so it's not a big stretch to see that he's puttin in for the HB community. 
I'm glad I noticed this thread. It's not very often you see someone mention some of these places.


----------



## Tony (6/3/08)

I moved to the hunter 1 1/2 years ago but started my brewing in Tamworth. Home brew stores have come and gone up there. 

I think its a dificult buisness to sustain in a rural area. THere just isnt the bulk demand for products that is required to sustain a good buisness.

I spent years paying $1/kg postage on all my grain. It was painfull but it had to be done.

cheers


----------



## Cracka (18/3/08)

Cracka said:


> Just in the matter of interest, I will be conducting a home brew night at Mitre 10 on the 17th. St paddys day. 6:00pm start.
> 
> We are looking at getting a club started as well :beer:





Had our meeting last night & I was surprised at how many people turned up. All up about 50 attended. Some were 

homebrewers, some new to the game. I gave a talk on basic K&K & a little on stilling, then busted out the samples I took.

All up a good night  Will be doing the same again soon.


----------



## tcraig20 (22/3/08)

Cracka said:


> Had our meeting last night & I was surprised at how many people turned up. All up about 50 attended. Some were
> 
> homebrewers, some new to the game. I gave a talk on basic K&K & a little on stilling, then busted out the samples I took.
> 
> All up a good night  Will be doing the same again soon.



Wow, thats a great turnout Cracka. I would have come across too but its just that bit too far to travel.


----------



## ticman (31/5/08)

i became a member or was on the mailing list about two years ago and have not received a thing


----------



## fazz1975 (1/12/08)

As an ex sales rep, I can tell you that Steve and Janae that had Mitre 10 in Tamworth are now in at Kootingal at the True Value Hardware, and have taken the brew gear with them.


----------



## Cracka (2/12/08)

Fazz1975 said:


> As an ex sales rep, I can tell you that Steve and Janae that had Mitre 10 in Tamworth are now in at Kootingal at the True Value Hardware, and have taken the brew gear with them.



Called in a couple of months ago for a squiz. Not to bad, even some JW pale malt out the back. Pity its made in Tamworth 

but can only be bought via Brisbane <_< 

They were just about to open a homebrew shop in Tamworth as well.


----------



## wyatt_girth (2/12/08)

Cracka said:


> Called in a couple of months ago for a squiz. Not to bad, even some JW pale malt out the back. Pity its made in Tamworth
> 
> but can only be bought via Brisbane <_<
> 
> They were just about to open a homebrew shop in Tamworth as well.



True Brew My brother mentioned it to me a few weeks ago but as far as I know he hasn't been in for a look yet.


----------



## tcraig20 (21/4/09)

For any who missed my other post:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=32082


----------



## Wisey (31/5/09)

Went into True Brew a couple of months ago.

Cant give the bloke behind the counter enough praise..... Very helpful for a very green brewer such as myself. No question I asked was too hard.

Walked out with a Ginger beer, Cider and a Canadian Blonde kit.

Cheers
Matt from Gunnedah


----------



## stephenkentucky (13/3/11)

Tony said:


> I havent seen or heard from Stephen or TS
> 
> I believe TS is overseas with work.
> 
> ...



Hi Tony
I know you are living in the Hunter now but felt bad i didn't get back to you, shortly after setting up the tamworth new england brewers I suffered a brain tumour which put my life into a tail spin. have re built my life as much as one can and am trying to set up a micro ( sub micro) brewery here at Kentucky check out http://www.eastviewestate.com/ follow the links to Dobsion's brewery, its been a long road back but feeling as good as I think I will ever be so refuse to give up the dream, if you are ever in the area look us up would still love to meet you all.
Regards
Stephen


----------



## Tony (13/3/11)

love the site Stephen and the best of luck with your endevour. 

Will you get a good number of people through in a remote location like that ???

Next time im up that way...... i will drop in for a beer or 5 

cheers


----------



## stephenkentucky (7/4/11)

Tony said:


> love the site Stephen and the best of luck with your endevour.
> 
> Will you get a good number of people through in a remote location like that ???
> 
> ...


Mate we have a restaurant which rocks every weekend we generally book out most weekends except lousy winters days when even the cows go into hiding. so something is working. We had a concert last weekend with about 500 attending, funny though when you think of it Kentucky seems so remote , but we are geographically between Walcha, Armidale and Tamworth so have a pretty big catchment area. Hows Newcastle treating ya, Lyn and I were down there last tuesday for a session at MHB had a great time overnighting at west's in the executive inn.


----------



## teddy (5/6/11)

Hi Stephen

Brilliant website and can't wait to get up there to try some of your brews

Still interested in getting a Brew Club going? or is it already happening? If not I'm keen, and as my (normally Tamworth-based) work often takes me to Armidale I could quite easily reschedule work commitments to fit in get-togethers if they're on up there.

Also looking for brewers up this way who are interested in sharing bulk grain buys. I don't mind paying delivery costs for yeast and hops from Mark's Home Brew in Newcastle or from Craftbrewer but the freight on 25kg bags of grain delivered to Tamworth doubles the cost.

And please excuse any lack of Forum decorum on my part as this is my first post. I've been viewing the site for quite a while but I figure you've got to jump in at some time. Very impressed with the wit and humour and knowledge (most) people display. I've got to the point of upgrading from an esky mash tun + 40L pot on a gas burner to something like a tiered system using 50L kegs I scored from the scrap metal dealer in Tamworth...so I've been viewing quite a bit of brew porn lately (but only after she has gone to bed..)

Cheers!

Teddy


----------



## punkin (25/6/11)

teddy said:


> Hi Stephen
> 
> Brilliant website and can't wait to get up there to try some of your brews
> 
> ...




Looks like you and me may end up being brothers in beer Teddy. I'm about to start my first allgrain after spending the last 25 years plus as a kit and kilo man.
I tend to gear up in a big way as i'm attracted to value (and drink a lot of beer) so intend to brew around 80l a month in one batch.

I've ordered 500gms of US-05 yeast, 25 kilos of caramalt and 25 kilos of wheat malt. I have a bout 100kgs of base malt here too.
I've just ordered a kilo of centenial hops and a kilo of pride of ringwood.

I've joined here to try and find a brew club in Tamworth and it looks like i'm fresh out of luck, but if we can get together a trading circle, that will allow me to try different malts and hops combnations without feeling the need to fill my shed with drums and my chest freezer with bags.

I have most of the equipment i need as far as i can tell, including a two roller grain mill ect.

Hope your still subscribed to this thread, and there is others with the same aim in the area.


----------

